# How many and where would bow ties be positioned.



## benjaminjames (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey,

I've just sanded up a new piece of monterey pine for a project on the go. This is by far got the most cracks in a slab of timber I've worked on before.

The end finish will be coated in epoxy resin and this timber is extremely dry.

I think it may still need some bow ties in it to prevent future cracking even with being encased in resin. What are your thoughts on how many and placement of the bow ties or if you think the resin its self will be enough to hold its place?


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know if you could put enough bow ties in that lumber to keep it from coming apart. That baby has some stress in it.


----------



## benjaminjames (Apr 8, 2016)

i know Jumbojack id like to cut the stressed part off but i need the top to be of that size. Being incased in resin would that change anything?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Can you provide the rough board dimensions to give us some scale?


----------



## benjaminjames (Apr 8, 2016)

The slab is 1500×500 and 55mm thick. 
I was thinking if i get glue into all the cracks then epoxy resin all the cracks, put bowties in at a couple of places should be okay. 
Ill finish with floating epoxy resin over the entire piece for my desired look and finish.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Since it's close to the edge, you could even put some lag bolts through the edge to hold it together. Fill the hole above the bolt head with a plug. Looks like the crack is only about 100mm in from the end or so. A 150mm lag bolt should do it. Then fill the crack with epoxy.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Drill out for dowels from 1/2"-13mm up to 3/4" -19mm along the edge. Length is your choice. They'll hold…. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## benjaminjames (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks guys i had that thought after some discussion with a chippy mate that ill just put bolts from that edge through and wont even need to fill at bolt head as i have a metal panel covering that edge and coming up 50mm to stop drinks being pushed over the edge as this table is a standing bar style table. 
Thanks everyone and i hope it works out.

Jmartel how many do you think i would need. I was thinking 5 bolts through it should be enough.


----------

